# My lovely Black & Tan Cavalier now looks like a shaved mutt!



## Jude47 (Oct 11, 2013)

We are in a new area. My husband took our lovely Tan and Black Cav to a new groomer. He told her NOT TO CUT HIS FEATHERS, just to trim him and clip his toe nails.....she shaved off his feathers and even shave his feed! I was horrified......I thought this women should have known better. Even the dog is embarrassed!! Going into winter I always put a little fleece coat on him anyway, but the last time this happened it took 4 months for his fur to grow back. Any suggestion on how to get is coat to grow in a bit quicker? My regular groomer is on maternity leave. 

I phoned this groomer who did this and asked her why she shaved him and because I am American she said, in this country that is the way we cut Cavaliers! I said I knew better and what was she thinking. She asked me if I wanted a refund and I said YES! Now it is going to take another 6 months for him to look like our beautiful
boy! I ordered some Tail and Mane shampoo, will that help and is there anything else in the way of supplements? 

Thanks! 
Jude47


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor thing! She's obviously not familiar with this breed. Thank goodness that his hair WILL grow back. I'd find fish oil capsules (human grade is fine) and feed one daily with a meal. I give my 13 and 15 lb. dogs one with their dinner each night - I just drop a capsule in their food. My dogs have nice soft coats and I'm constantly clipping their nails - lol!


----------

